# Asparagus-is it safe?



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhubarb, tomatoes, and other plants that I moved when we made the pasture haven't come back but the asparagus keeps shooting back up.  Is this dangerous for goats to be nibbling on?  Or will it just give them an interesting scent?


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 12, 2011)

I have never seen it on a poisonous plant list.


----------



## elevan (Jul 12, 2011)

I have it growing wild in my field...my goats don't even sniff at it.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 13, 2011)

It's fine.  Some goats like it some don't.  Our whether freakin loves it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 13, 2011)

Good deal!


----------

